
Children with myopia are more intelligent - EGreg
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2676252/Wear-glasses-Then-youre-probably-SMART-Educated-people-likely-suffer-sight-problems-claims-study.html
======
EGreg
Here is what I think happens.

Visual information is a lot to take in. When the eyes see 20/20, the brain
develops to keep up with that information, and all this processing takes away
resources from cognitive abilities, which have to do with more abstract
thinking.

In addition, with more limited the information coming in, the brain has to
guess more, and becomes more adept at _abstract_ rather than _concrete_
thinking.

Kind of like blind people develop much better sonar and have entire regions of
the brain taken over by the sound processing structures.

While it may be true that smart children read more (or something), I'd say
that, today everyone is staring at their screens in about equal amounts. So
I'd say the above theory makes sense. I myself grew up kind of nearsighted,
and now when I put on my contacts I can sort of feel the overload, when I
engage in cognitive tasks.

